# no usb mouse in X

## indietrash

my mouse isn't working. what might be wrong? cat /dev/input/mice doesn't say anything. I don't use hald. I have auto add blah disabled in xorg.conf. here's my mouse section:

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "USB Mouse"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Buttons" "7"

EndSection

[off-topic slightly] also does anyone know if I can like... emerge -C hal? because I don't really know if I am using it for anything... it's not in any rcs, and it's never running. I can't remember why it's pulled in at all... and what about dbus? what does it actually do for me?

----------

## VinzC

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> [off-topic slightly] also does anyone know if I can like... emerge -C hal? because I don't really know if I am using it for anything... it's not in any rcs, and it's never running. I can't remember why it's pulled in at all... and what about dbus? what does it actually do for me?

 

If you set -hal in /etc/make.conf USE clause, recompile everything that depends on hal (equery d hal) then you might be able to remove hal from your system. But first check with emerge -p --depclean, then without -p and run revdep-rebuild afterwards. If hal is really unneeded it'll be removed automagically.

----------

## indietrash

I'm putting -hal in make.conf and doing emerge [whatever needs re-compiling], emerge -aDN world, then emerge --depclean, then revdep-rebuild. should do the trick. thanks. let me know if you have any answers on the "more important" question!  :Smile: Last edited by indietrash on Fri Jan 01, 2010 1:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

See Xorg log for clues, try option "auto" instead of "IMPS/2".

----------

## indietrash

I'm moving the HAL issues to another thread. I'll change the mouse thing to auto and see what happens.

----------

## indietrash

still no luck. X log: Your paste can be seen here: http://dpaste.com/139871/

it sets sendcorevents to true and everything seems right, but no mouse.

nothing happens when I unplug/plug in (hot plug) the mouse. not log-wise anyway.

----------

## Jaglover

Hmmm, lets keep things simple, here's my working conf.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

...

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## indietrash

that's pretty much exactly what I have, save for buttons 7, and sendcoreevents because my mouse isn't the corepointer.

----------

## Sysa

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> my mouse isn't working. what might be wrong? cat /dev/input/mice doesn't say anything. 
> 
> 

 

Did you change something? Did it work before?

Also be sure that you have USB support built in kernel (not module).

----------

## indietrash

it worked on my last installation of Gentoo but that's ages ago. I know the mouse should work because it works on my gf's computer. USB support is built in. I don't use modules.

----------

## Sysa

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> it worked on my last installation of Gentoo but that's ages ago. I know the mouse should work because it works on my gf's computer. USB support is built in. I don't use modules.

 

OK, try

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-dr)
```

----------

## Jaglover

I have no experience with Synaptics, maybe your USB mouse is not picked up correctly because of it? What devices you have in /dev/input ? Maybe you need to define your mouse better for Xorg so it can use correct dev entry?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, instead of using the old fashion method, you should read this thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

## indietrash

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I have no experience with Synaptics, maybe your USB mouse is not picked up correctly because of it? What devices you have in /dev/input ? Maybe you need to define your mouse better for Xorg so it can use correct dev entry?

 

Synaptics is for my touchpad, and has nothing to do with the mouse. I have:

by-id/   by-path/ event0   event1   event2   event3   event4   event5   event6   event7   mice     mouse0   mouse1  

in /dev/input

 *Sysa wrote:*   

>  *indietrash wrote:*   it worked on my last installation of Gentoo but that's ages ago. I know the mouse should work because it works on my gf's computer. USB support is built in. I don't use modules. 
> 
> OK, try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

that just tries to rebuild my input and video card drivers, like so:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.36 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.0 

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, instead of using the old fashion method, you should read this thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

 

no. just... no.

I have tried it that way, and all I accomplished was a keyboard without the fn button and still no mouse. I hate this "automatic" direction, or should I say the "let's install lots of useless dæmons and applications to detect stuff instead of simply putting it there directly like any normal person would" direction Linux-based operating systems and their components are taking.

never again. emerge -C hal forever.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> Synaptics is for my touchpad, and has nothing to do with the mouse.

 

Both are input devices, aren't they?

I suspect that mouse0 is synaptic and mouse1 is your mouse. What if you put mouse1 instead of mice in your xorg.conf ?

Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

----------

## indietrash

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Synaptics is for my touchpad, and has nothing to do with the mouse. 
> 
> Both are input devices, aren't they?
> 
> I suspect that mouse0 is synaptic and mouse1 is your mouse. What if you put mouse1 instead of mice in your xorg.conf ?
> ...

 

touchpad is mouse2. it's in xorg.conf correctly... but uh, as you'll no doubt notice mouse2 isn't in that list above. it seems that at random boots, the mouse2 is missing from /dev/input. some kernels ago this would cause the touchpad to not function and thus forcing me to reboot. cat /dev/input/mouse1 or *0 doesn't give any response from the touchpad, indicating that these aren't the touchpad at all.

traditionally a ps/2 mouse should be on /dev/input/mice afaik. but my mouse doesn't yield any output from cat /dev/input/mice, nor from *mouse0 or *1.

----------

## Jaglover

Anyway, the picture would be clearer without synaptics. Can you remove it from xorg.conf and see what happens. Something is screwy here, why multiple mouse devices if you have just one? I mean mouse0 and *1. I have just *0 with one mouse.

----------

## indietrash

I didn't really see the point of this, but I did it anyway. what that essentially did was make my touchpad ignore my Synpatics settings, like expected. so uh I couldn't scroll and so forth. still no mouse though.

----------

## Jaglover

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

Is your mouse there?

----------

## indietrash

don't think so. http://dpaste.com/139971/

I tried unplugging then plugging it in again to no avail. it stayed the same.

----------

## Jaglover

So it is not supported by kernel, time for make menuconfig. Did it work with install CD?

----------

## indietrash

... the install CD? I've never used anything but the minimal CD.

----------

## Jaglover

Doesn't minimal load console mouse driver? Another thing to check is if USB is configured correctly in BIOS. Where this PS/2 mouse comes from?

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0008 Version=7321

N: Name="AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse1 event7 

B: EV=f

B: KEY=420 70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

B: ABS=1000003
```

According to this some mouse is mouse0 and synaptic mouse1. Both are handled also by evdev. Do you need evdev? 

Right now it seems there is a bogus mouse device, Xorg is trying to use it.

----------

## indietrash

idk. I don't use that. I use the keyboard when I'm in vt, lol. I have no configurations in BIOS. mouse works in Windows 7.

are you saying I should try emerging x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev and set driver to evdev instead of mouse?

----------

## Jaglover

Works in Windows, good. This eliminates possible CMOS corruption.

I'd say it's down to kernel configuration then. Booting with install CD and looking at output of lsmod and /proc/bus/input/devices may give useful clues.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

/dev/input/mice is all the events that arrive on /dev/input/mouseX  where X is a digit.

This method of enumerating poiting devices does not cater for hot plugging unless you can use the same driver for *all* pointers and have Xog only deal with /dev/input/mice

You can use /dev/input/mouse0 and so on but when a device is unplugged and reconnected it gets a new /dev node and Xorg no longer sees it.

So, its rock, hard place and hal.

----------

## Jaglover

NeddySeagoon, 

there is a mouse device present which seems not to be associated with OPs USB mouse. In any case, it does not work. Have you seen something like this before?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

Only in two circumstances.

A mouse was unplugged then reconnected - the old /dev/input/mice remains

The protocol is incorrect.  In this case Xorg won't read it but cat will.

----------

## Sysa

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> idk. I don't use that. I use the keyboard when I'm in vt, lol. I have no configurations in BIOS. mouse works in Windows 7.
> 
> are you saying I should try emerging x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev and set driver to evdev instead of mouse?

 

No, you should to add the following parameters into /etc/make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"
```

and update your world:

```
emerge --with-bdeps=y -uDN world 
```

BTW: the command I advised you before 

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -IC x11-dr)
```

rebuild x11-drivers to sure that they are definitely compatible with the current x-server build.

----------

## Jaglover

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> are you saying I should try emerging x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev and set driver to evdev instead of mouse?

 

No, X works fine in my system without evdev.

----------

## indietrash

hi. I just changed the mouse. now it works. the mouse had bad wires. now it doesn't even work in Windows. so I tried another mouse I found. and it works. thus I guess the mouse was the problem, not Gentoo.

I am however expecting a World of Warcraft mouse in the mail, so expect a thread on that one!  :Laughing: 

----------

